# blood tracking flashlights?



## rightkey (May 31, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has used any of the available blood tracking flashlights and if they really work. I'm sceptical if they're any good. Help before I waste any money on one.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

We used the one by Gerber last weekend, and to be totally honest I much prefer a regular mag light. It did'nt made it any easier to find blood. The blood trail we were on was not very good, and the blood was pretty small drops and few and far between. Just not enough light with the Gerber.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have always used a redlight headlamp to follow the trail. The redlight seems to make the blood stick out better then regular flourescent light.


----------



## rightkey (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I looked at Gander Mountain for a blood tracking light and they're about $50.00. Sounds like they're not worth it. I think I'll try a red lense.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I've never tried it but my dad swears by a colman lantern, he never goes to deer camp without it.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I have one... nothing special... there are better things you can get to help tracking animals... a good Mag Light or headlamp ... THEY ARE NOT WORTH THE EXTRA MONEY.

That is my opinion after using them.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

swany25 said:


> I've never tried it but my dad swears by a colman lantern, he never goes to deer camp without it.


Agree 100%, tho it gets bulky keeping it in your truck-the bright WHITE light is what distinguishes it from other forms of light. My next choice is a Pelican or Surefire, they both have white light which will make the blood much more obvious than a maglite or other yellow colored flashlight-Maglite does have white light flashlights also, just a little more money I believe


----------

